# 5 females in need of loving home colorado springs area



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

My cousin has fallen into a hectic schedule and no longer has adequate time for her girls. She would like them to stay together. She is asking a $50 rehoming fee for the bunch the cage (DCN) and all accessories would go with
She lives in the colorado springs area and would go as far as denver
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums...ds/received_1120188781332024_zpsbsikyx8a.jpeg
Octavia
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums...ds/received_1120188774665358_zpsfbdxmggu.jpeg
Gypsy
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums...ds/received_1120188911332011_zpsdexbww5t.jpeg
Diamond
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums...ds/received_1120188934665342_zpsocyzdgdz.jpeg
Luna
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums...ds/received_1120188927998676_zpsfp7r0re5.jpeg
Echo
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums...ds/received_1120189267998642_zpsvviwpe9m.jpeg
This is the cage


----------

